# GSG Offers Top Bond Pallet Adhesive



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Top Bond by Chemical Consultants is a water-based adhesive that can be used to secure garments on pallets or belts for screen printing. It can be applied full strength or diluted using a brush, roller or sprayer, and will remain tacky. Top Bond also can be used as a general adhesive to bond leather, rubber, canvas, paper, plastic, glass, wood, metal and concrete. It is available in one- and five-gallon containers and 55-gallon drums.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at GoGSG | GoGSG.


----------

